# Coyote Fight Got Him



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

This fella couldn't resist the sound of the Coyote Fight after some aggressive barks. If he wouldn't have busted out 2 deer I might not have seen him. He watched the dogs for about 2 minutes the he circled around to an opening. I didn't think it would get any better so I popped him at about 125 yards. I'm 6 for 7 with my new ar but my bolt .243 is still the ticket.



















My little 8 month old female is working like a champ.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job ! Some guys like the AR's and others not so much. I like both now that I've gotten used to using my AR.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Great job ! Some guys like the AR's and others not so much. I like both now that I've gotten used to using my AR.


Tom - You'll grow up even more after more AR use.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

At the rate your getting coyotes you arent going to have any left come pelt season LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SHampton said:


> This fella couldn't resist the sound of the Coyote Fight after some aggressive barks. If he wouldn't have busted out 2 deer I might not have seen him. He watched the dogs for about 2 minutes the he circled around to an opening. I didn't think it would get any better so I popped him at about 125 yards. I'm 6 for 7 with my new ar but my bolt .243 is still the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just curious, but how do the trained dogs interact with real dogs vs the coyotes? Do they show hunting behavior with the domestic dogs?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

My big dog is 1/2 pit 1/4 catahoula 1/4 black mouth curr. My female is 5/8 catahoula 3/8 black mouth curr. 80% of the places I hunt have loose dogs. My dogs don't even acknowledge them. They ignore cats, chickens, cows, horses and anything else. They are in no way aggressive toward dogs or people. I've had domestic dogs come to the call and my dogs somehow know they aren't coyotes.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The big dogs wrings them out after their shot. Then he just barks a little, which sometimes brings other coyotes running in. Here's a video.

http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m576/vhampton70/?action=view&current=003.mp4


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Camera work is terrible.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Tom - You'll grow up even more after more AR use.


I'm trying but Kat still has to sign my permission slips....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SHampton said:


>


Dude, that's not good. The big one is seeing if the little one tastes good. I'd keep an eye on them.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd bet lunch the little one can whip the big one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL The little ones usually have more to prove !


----------

